# [HowTo] GMail in Nokia 6233 / S40 / S60 Series



## ShekharPalash (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi... 
I've a N6233 (Nokia s40, III'rd Edition OS)  which comes with in-built e-mail application which supports POP3/IMAP... there are pre-defined setting for Gmail POP... I set it, It can get mails from Gmail... but can't send... 

Here are the settings I'm using... 

Incoming: 
pop.gmail.com 
uid [my gmail username/id] 
password [my gmail password
port 995 / secure 

Outgoing:

smtp.gmail.com 
uid [my gmail username/id] 
password [my gmail password
port 465 / secure 

All setting & stuff seems okay, but still its unable to send mails... help me out, N6233/s40 phone/s60 users with above Gmail problem...


----------



## int86 (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess ur cell has java games and GPRS is active on ur set.

open google in ur phone browser and search "opera mini". Download opera mini. You can use whole internet, Gmail will be just a part.


Anywy if u get the right setting inform me also.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 28, 2006)

int86 said:
			
		

> I guess ur cell has java games and GPRS is active on ur set.
> 
> open google in ur phone browser and search "opera mini". Download opera mini. You can use whole internet, Gmail will be just a part.
> 
> ...



Yes, already using OperaMini to browse/e-mail... gmail on mobile ; *m.gmail.com sucks... actually i usually subscribe net via AirTel MO @ weekly plan; phone 24x7 online... and opening OperaMini>Gmail everytime just for an e-mail is real pain...  also I tried other POP3/E-mail clients; JAVA stuff.. but most of them are cr@p & shareware...   N6233's built-in e-mail clients is cool & can directly be used with my conatcts with e-mail... 

Found this on ESeries. about similar problem.. tried, but didn't worked for me...
__________
*SOLVED!!*    

Here's how to fix Gmail POP issue with Nokia 6233 / S40 / S60 Phone... 

In your N6233, First go to *Settings->Security->Authority Certificates->Certificate List *>> Here enable the CA; *Thwate Consulting (Pty) Ltd CA *for All rightts; App Signing, Cross-Certification, Server Authentication. Gmail uses same CA... Source

*Incoming: *
*pop.googlemail.com * |* Use SSL* | *Port: 995*
uid: <yourid>@gmail.com
pass: <your gmail password>

*Outgoing:*
*smtp.gmail.com* |* Use SSL* | *Port: 465 or 587 * | Secure Login: *Login*
uid: <yourid>@gmail.com
pass: <your gmail password>

Working fine... yay!!


----------



## Trueboy (May 19, 2009)

Hi! ShekharPalash,

After I changed to these settings still it working under AIRCEL ONLINE PR websetting. But I am using AIRTEL NOP [Net On Phone] and I can browse all websites using this AIRTEL NOP setting. 
How can I change the websetting for email? Help me.


----------

